
The North Carolina town that's scared of solar panels, revisited - jamesjyu
http://www.vox.com/2015/12/18/10519644/north-carolina-solar-town
======
natch
I wish Google had a feature where Google Maps would prioritize imagery updates
for areas that are in the news. Obviously I mean in cases where that imagery
would add insight to the ongoing story, such as in this case.

Out of curiosity I looked at the satellite view for that town
([https://www.google.com/maps/place/Woodland,+NC/@36.3222801,-...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Woodland,+NC/@36.3222801,-77.2109828,15784m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x89ae34b8d043532f:0x89fedc52aca1aed2!6m1!1e1?hl=en-
US)) and didn't see it being walled in by anything, certainly not solar farms.
It's possible the entire area is now wiped clean and transformed into solar
farms, but the imagery is too old to see any of it.

